# AGA Aquascaping Contest 2004 --NOW OPEN



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Opens: June 1st
Closes: Sept 15th
Fee: $5 per entry
Open to: planted aquariums, paludariums, and biotopes

Welcome to the 2004 AGA International Aquascaping Contest!

Can you beleive this is our fifth year? Back in 1999, a ragtag group of folks got together through e-mail and spent the better part of a year debating back and forth what eventually became this contest. We wanted a means for people to show off their aquariums, but also a place for people to be inspired by others' experience. Each year the contest has grown in sophistication, and we're in absolute suspense over what will show up this year.

If you're new to the contest, here's how it works: Take up to five photographs of your aquascaped freshwater aquarium. Our categories are "Aquatic Garden", "Biotope Aquascape", and "Paludarium". Register and enter online (you can upload your photos directly), or print out and mail the old-fashioned entry form. There is a $5 fee per entry, and each person can submit up to three entries. Further details can be found in the guidelines section. But the best way to get an idea of how the contest works is to browse our previous years' entries.

The contest closes September 15th, and winners will be announced simultaneously on this site and live at the AGA Convention in Washington DC the weekend of November 12th.

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2004.cgi

I hope to see many entries from APC!

Carlos


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Just a reminder that the AGA Aquascaping contest is now open! The deadline for entry submissions is September 15th.

This is the second largest aquascaping contest (only the ADA is bigger) out there!

And this contest isn't only for aquascapers. Biotope aquariums and paludariums can also be submitted. 

Anyone thinking about entering? Raise of hands and say if it will be an aquatic garden, biotope, or paludarium layout.

Carlos


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

*raises hand*. Aquatic garden.....maybe I'll make the 3 maximum limit too


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

UPDATE:

Takashi Amano *WILL* be judging this year's AGA Aquascaping Contest!

Carlos


----------



## Pomme (Jul 13, 2004)

That promises an high quality contest!!!!


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Another tidbit of information for all of you:



> We (GWAPA) have also added a different idea to the AGA contest for this next convention. We are having a "People's Choice" award selected at the convention. Every entry is going to be printed out and posted on the walls at the convention and attendees will get to vote for their favorite. We were going to ask Mr. Amano to select his favorite from these as well and award a Convention award but he stepped up and is helping judge the whole contest. That is much better for us all I believe.
> 
> Sean


Carlos


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

what is the chance that Amano will judge next year? Is this a one time thing or a trial thing. Anyone know if amano will give actually comment feedback (translated of course )

My two tanks I want to enter...just don't think they will be ready by then ...perhaps if AGA ended oct15th instead of sept.


----------



## hOAGART (Aug 18, 2004)

I believe he is giving feedback as well .. I am a member of GWAPA and will find out saturday for you. hOAG


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I exchanged emails with Erik Olson, the one who handles the AGA Aquascaping Contest website and judges, about this issue. Basically, he said that nothing is etched in stone. He may leave comments; he may not leave comments. All judges are encouraged to leave commentary but none have to leave commentary.

Carlos


----------

